# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  New - Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle - 7руб

## gamer-55

New - Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle



Цена за штуку - 7 рублей -Оплата - сайт
Покупая оптом >50 цена за шт 3 рубля.



*Внимание после оплаты вы получаете ссылку на ключ:  Для получения ключ жмете 
1. Steam, Desura, and Direct2Drive keys
2. Steam
и все.*

----------

